# OEM flat tyre repair spray can



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone know where i can get this from without visiting the dealer? I cannot see it on the poor Audi Store online.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I've not checked myself but a few dealers put original accessories on eBay.

Worth a look if you haven't already.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Check the part number on the canister. I get 8R0 012 619 A from the parts list.

Then search the usual on-line parts suppliers; GSF, Eurocarparts, TPS, ebay etc.

German ebay:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-AUDI-R ... SwCkFapSAq


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

brittan said:


> Check the part number on the canister. I get 8R0 012 619 A from the parts list.
> 
> Then search the usual on-line parts suppliers; GSF, Eurocarparts, TPS, ebay etc.
> 
> ...


thanks, dont have the canister anymore. Audi flagged it at my service but didn't offer to sell me any! i'll have a look on the link. thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A few people have said that the Holts sealant from places like Halfords is better than the Audi stuff.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Or, on the basis that it wrecks what otherwise might be a perfectly repairable tyre, put the money towards a space saver instead? The canister in my MK2 was never replaced, despite being past its expiry,. At the end of 7 years of ownership I was up by 2 repaired tyres and however many cans of crappy foam I'd have needed to purchase.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I never used or replaced the Audi goo in my Mk2 either.

I carry a space saver, some of the Holts stuff, a tyre plugging kit and the never-to-be-used Audi goo. Always good to have options.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

There is a product called Slime which is a Water based sealer that can be washed out of a tyre before repair.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Just had my MOT and been advised that my sealant expired in September. Will the following be a suitable replacement:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Airman-Valve-t ... 44&sr=8-39

Best wishes

Tony

ps even if expired in September, is product likely to still be usable?


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

I found the sealant from VW was much cheaper than my Audi Dealer


----------

